# D. hydei or D. melanogaster?



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Ok what is the diference between D. hydei and D. melanogaster fruit flies? Every fruit fly seller gives the option of both, what are the advantages and disadvanteges of them?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

their size, breeding patterns....


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Real quick....

*Melas*: Quicker to produce...more plentiful yield, more predictable, smaller. Stays on the ground more.

*Hydei:* Larger size. Climbers, escape artists. Hold more powder due to larger size. Winged, usually (but still flightless). Harder to predict yield...longer culture time.


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

I culture both--Phil hit the nail on the head ^^

From a frog perspective--it might be because they stay on the ground or it might be their size, but I have a trio of Auratus, and they ALWAYS knock out all the Melos I put in as soon as they can. I can put fewer Hydei in and they will still be around the next day--but not the Melos!

Food for thought. =)


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I only work with melanos myself. The way I see it, Hydei are a little too big for some froglets and for some of my thumbnail species (especially my retics) but my larger frogs (cobalts, leucs, etc) will eat the melanos. I figure what's the point in dealing with two species of flies to meet the needs of my frogs when one species will do it for me? I think it's a lot easier myself.

I also use springtails, but that's a different story.


----------



## bruce (Feb 23, 2007)

I use three; the "wingless" and the "jumpers" of the melano's and the black hydei. This because I set up cultures on Wednesdays and Sundays and this way with the three above types I get a great staggered production rate, and food to fit every mouth of a varied collection.


----------



## Almecum (Aug 3, 2007)

Just dont do what I did and put some bannana in the tank and mix what is feed to the tank. Some will make it and next thing you know you have flying FF everywhere. 

I learned that that hard way. 

I have wingless Melos and glider melos mix them and BOOM flyers.  Hydei just seem to take to long to get going good.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

hydei are like kfc drumsticks and melanos are like chicken nuggets. More meat to em. My froggies love the hydei


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

Although it takes longer for the hydei, a good hydei culture is like a candy store for my 4. They get larva which are much easier to harvest from a hydei culture for me and you should see the frogs gobble 'em down.


----------



## sammypenny (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi sorry to add a qustion on the end of yours. I dont know what flies i have because of a mix up from supplier. ALl i can tell you is they can jump they are pale in body colour with black bums and white heads. So not red eyes like the ones i had before. which ones are they and is it better than the other type i have 2 leucs about 9 months old. They have a short life cycle but new flies after 12 days ish.


----------

